# Une adhésion contreversée !



## al02 (3 Octobre 2005)

Une adhésion contreversée !

Aujourd'hui commencent les négociations en vue de l'adhésion de la Corse à l'Union Européenne.
Mais de nombreux vétérinaires entendent exercer leur droit de "*véto*".   

Par défaut, on s'acheminera vers un partenariat privilégié.       :love:


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

On avait dis pas de politique !!!!!   

Et puis, ils seraient capables de réclamer le parlement européen à Ajaccio !

Patoch, toi qu'a des corses dans ta signature, vient nous plastiquer tout ça.


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2005)

Ici aussi on flood...une épidémie ce matin....la semaine commence fort    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Au prix où est le plastic, il vaut mieux le garder pour des choses sérieuses...


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une adhésion contreversée !
> 
> Aujourd'hui commencent les négociations en vue de l'adhésion de la Corse à l'Union Européenne.
> Mais de nombreux vétérinaires entendent exercer leur droit de "*véto*".


 
C'est le SVC?


----------



## al02 (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est le SVC?



Non, c'est le STC !  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est le STC !  :love:




*Tu ne confondrais pas*
les "S" avec les "D" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au prix où est le plastic, il vaut mieux le garder pour des choses sérieuses...



Qu'est-ce que tu veux foutre avec *Plastic* Bertrand ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Tout va bien... Je me suis entraîné à résister aux provocations des CRS, pour demain... Alors, je ne vais pas craquer maintenant... Cooooooool... :king:  :style:


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

toute ressemblance avec des événements ou des faits réels et bien entenduie purement fortuite


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien... Je me suis entraîné à résister aux provocations des CRS, pour demain... Alors, je ne vais pas craquer maintenant... Cooooooool... :king: :style:


 
demain, c'est mardi

et le mardi, c'est permis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une adhésion contreversée !
> 
> Aujourd'hui commencent les négociations en vue de l'adhésion de la Corse à l'Union Européenne.
> Mais de nombreux vétérinaires entendent exercer leur droit de "*véto*".
> ...



Au fait, c'est quoi une adhésion "contreversée" ? Une adhésion versée dans l'autre sens ?


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est quoi une adhésion "contreversée" ? Une adhésion versée dans l'autre sens ?


Non, une adhésion que t'as fêté en te bourrant la gueule au-delà du raisonnable - une adhésion qu'on trop versé !


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, une adhésion que t'as fêté en te bourrant la gueule au-delà du raisonnable - une adhésion qu'on trop versé !


Et un corse bourré, il te dis : "Font chier, ces français, si y continuent à nous emmerder, ont leur file leur indépendance et y se débrouillent, y feront moins les malins !"


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, une adhésion que t'as fêté en te bourrant la gueule au-delà du raisonnable - une adhésion qu'on trop versé !


 
t'as fait mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et un corse bourré, il te dis : "Font chier, ces français, si y continuent à nous emmerder, ont leur file leur indépendance et y se débrouillent, y feront moins les malins !"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

*Patoch' rappelle toi*
le commentaire que je t'ai laissé...


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

Je ne suis allé qu'une fois en Corse - super vacances (même s'il fait trop chaud).
Bon, côté clichés, un de mes potes avaient de la famille là-bas et les sourires étaient beaucoup plus francs quand les gens du coin étaient au courant et un soir, un type a absolument tenu à me vendre un flingue ("J'ai tout, j'te dis !")...
Mais sinon, très bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, côté clichés, un de mes potes avaient de la famille là-bas et les sourires étaient beaucoup plus francs quand les gens du coin étaient au courant



... Comme dans beaucoup d'endroits reculés, en France... Pour avoir vécu 15 ans sur le continent ; dans "la France profonde", comme on dit


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme dans beaucoup d'endroits reculés, en France... Pour avoir vécu 15 ans sur le continent ; dans "la France profonde", comme on dit


Ne m'en parle pas !!!
Un petit village d'une province métropolitaine, charmant et typique... Un an avant que le boulanger nous vende autre chose que du pain rassi, un an avant que notre entrée dans le bar du village ne fige pas instantanément les conversations jusqu'à notre sortie, un an avant que les clebs du village ne course plus ma mob le matin en route pour le collège...
Forcément, nous étions "les parisiens".

Mais, ce qui était à mourir de rire, c'est que les habitants détestaient encore plus ceux du village de l'autre côté de la nationale - un côté protestant, un côté catholique et on ne se parle toujours pas, môssieur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en parle pas !!!
> Un petit village d'une province métropolitaine, charmant et typique... Un an avant que le boulanger nous vende autre chose que du pain rassi, un an avant que notre entrée dans le bar du village ne fige pas instantanément les conversations jusqu'à notre sortie, un an avant que les clebs du village ne course plus ma mob le matin en route pour le collège...
> Forcément, nous étions "les parisiens".
> 
> Mais, ce qui était à mourir de rire, c'est que les habitants détestaient encore plus ceux du village de l'autre côté de la nationale - un côté protestant, un côté catholique et on ne se parle toujours pas, môssieur...



"Fantasia chez les ploucs"?


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Fantasia chez les ploucs"?


Véridique : dans le fameux bar, pris d'une envie soudaine d'être haï, je vais demander un coca. Le type fronçe les sourcils et me sort... Un cacolac !!!!!


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en parle pas !!!
> 
> Forcément, nous étions "les parisiens".
> 
> Mais, ce qui était à mourir de rire, c'est que les habitants détestaient encore plus ceux du village de l'autre côté de la nationale - un côté protestant, un côté catholique et on ne se parle toujours pas, môssieur...



De ce point de vue la, Paris c'est le plus grand petit bled de France, car meme si y vis depuis quinze ans, on ne te parle pas davantage et on ne t'en regarde pas moins avec distance et méfiance.


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> De ce point de vue la, Paris c'est le plus grand petit bled de France, car meme si y vis depuis quinze ans, on ne te parle pas davantage et on ne t'en regarde pas moins avec distance et méfiance.


Malheureusement....
Toi aussi tu a pris des rateau en béton armé avec des parisiennes "pur jus" ?


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en parle pas !!!
> Un petit village d'une province métropolitaine, charmant et typique... Un an avant que le boulanger nous vende autre chose que du pain rassi, un an avant que notre entrée dans le bar du village ne fige pas instantanément les conversations jusqu'à notre sortie, un an avant que les clebs du village ne course plus ma mob le matin en route pour le collège...
> Forcément, nous étions "les parisiens".
> 
> Mais, ce qui était à mourir de rire, c'est que les habitants détestaient encore plus ceux du village de l'autre côté de la nationale - un côté protestant, un côté catholique et on ne se parle toujours pas, môssieur...


 
parigô tête de vô


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien... Je me suis entraîné à résister aux provocations des CRS, pour demain... Alors, je ne vais pas craquer maintenant... Cooooooool... :king:  :style:




tu es priée de garder tes olives pour en faire un bon huile 
sinon, a quoi me sers de te cortiser 24h/24h  ???


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement....
> Toi aussi tu a pris des rateau en béton armé avec des parisiennes "pur jus" ?



Nan mais bon..... comparons pas la Corse a Paris.
La Corse c'est une ile magnifique, et Paris c'est moche...T'es bien d'accord?
Une pétroville, qui empeste le gaz d'échappement, la sueur, le passe-a-l'as, le vas-y-que j-te et la vanité de parvenu.
Quand aux parisiennes, c'est un boulot comme un autre.
Pire meme, je trouve qu'une parisienne qui parle avec l'accent évoque une grenouille qui croasse sur un nénuphare, dans un lac d'excréments...cette maniere guturale de déglutir en les machant , les mots...Pouacre.
çA m'est tout a fait anti-érotique, un peu comme l'accent québécois....
Chacun son style....


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

c'est bon maintenant tu peux tirer la chasse d'eau


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> ... blablabla, BrÔoooo, Burpssss...
> Chacun son style....



oui effectivement...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Véridique : dans le fameux bar, pris d'une envie soudaine d'être haï, je vais demander un *coca*. Le type fronçe les sourcils et me sort... Un cacolac !!!!!



Tiens !, pourtant certains Corse connaissent cette boisson gazeuse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !, pourtant certains Corse connaissent cette boisson gazeuse...



Tiens ; tu vas bien mon Vince'?  :love: 
Faut que j'y aille.... @+ sur iChat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !, pourtant certains Corse connaissent cette boisson gazeuse...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ; tu vas bien mon Vince'?  :love:
> Faut que j'y aille.... @+ sur iChat



[mode Audiard on]
"J'ai connu un Corse qui en prenait au ptit dej" !
...
"Un fondu qui travaille qu'a la dynamite"
[mode Audiard off]

   :love:


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais bon..... comparons pas la Corse a Paris.
> La Corse c'est une ile magnifique, et Paris c'est moche...T'es bien d'accord?
> Une pétroville, qui empeste le gaz d'échappement, la sueur, le passe-a-l'as, le vas-y-que j-te et la vanité de parvenu.
> Quand aux parisiennes, c'est un boulot comme un autre.
> ...


Fichtre !
Laisse-moi deviner, tu n'aimes pas Paris (ni les parisiens) ?
L'opposition Corse magnifique/Paris poubelle... Enfin, c'est vrai qu'il y a des coins super moches à Paris et qu'un tas de parisiens ne figureraient pas haut dans le classement des gens les plus accueillants (La palme aux serveurs de n'importe quelle brasserie dans un coin à touriste)

Tiens, une annecdote que quelque chose me dis que tu vas adorer : 
Je fais du camping avec des potes, en Bretagne. Le patron d'un camping nous reçoit comme de la merde. Il n'aurait pas été tard, il n'aurait pas plu, on l'aurait bien envoyé chié.
Et puis, par hasard, c'est moi qui file ma carte d'identité pour la fiche.
Sauf que le iKool, en vrai, il a un prénom breton.
Ses yeux lisent mon nom, s'éclairent... Soudainement reçus comme des rois !

La fierté de clocher est une connerie, en Corse, en Bretagne comme à Paris.
"Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part" disait... Allez, petit jeu facile, disait qui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon... Alors maintenant que tout est dit ; vous allez pouvoir nous lâcher le manche à grelots, les guignols...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as fait mieux...



une adhésion Cointreau© versé ?


OK, je sors !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Gling gling gling gling.... Ah, ben non! Ils continuent à secouer...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gling gling gling gling.... Ah, ben non! Ils continuent à secouer...




*Ben quand *
on ne sait faire que ça...


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Alors maintenant que tout est dit ; vous allez pouvoir nous lâcher le manche à grelots, les guignols...


Hors de question que Guignol touche à mon manche à grelots, en tous cas, pas envie qu'il s'en serve pour taper sur Gnafron !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Fantasia chez les ploucs"?



Ah là, si tu r'trouves l'alambic, ça va intéresser le purfilsdela ... péro !


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre !
> La fierté de clocher est une connerie, en Corse, en Bretagne comme à Paris.
> "Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part" disait... Allez, petit jeu facile, disait qui ?


j'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas les parisiens, j'ai pas dit non plus que je les adorais....j'ai juste dit qu'il en est des parisiens comme des corses et comme de partout ailleurs...pas mieux, pas moins bien.
Pour brassens, je suis moins utopiste que toi...en meme temps il a fait une compo pour dire qu'il voulait etre enterré dans sa bonne vieille ville de Sete, non? l'imbécile heureux qui est né quelque part s'est mordu la langue, a mangé sa guitare lol.. demandons pas aux chansonniers plus qu'ils n'en peuvent, nous distraire.
Cynisme? non réalisme.
Moi je trouve ca normal, qu'on favorise par une affinité naturelle les gens de sa région, de son cercle, de sa morale, de sa dignité, de tout ce que tu veux...enfin normal, ca signifie pas moral mais..disons que c'est un comportement universel...quelquepart ca participe surement meme de l'idée de nation...de famille,de communauté.je sais pas...ca me choque pas trop en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, ça me fait remonter un vieux souvenir, il y a des années de celà, avec mon frère, à la recherche de nos racines, nous arpentions la Bretagne, et ses registres paroissiaux. Un soir, quelque part dans les monts d'Arrée, nous nous arrêtons dans un petit village à l'air sympa. On gare la voiture sur le parking, devant le bistro du patelin, et on traverse la route pour retenir une chambre à l'hôtel. Ensuite, retour au bistro pour casser une graine, nous entrons, et le temps qu'ils réalisent, toutes les conversations qui se tenaient en français pour ce qu'on en a entendu, cessent. nous nous installons à une table, et les conversations reprennent ... En breton (enfin, en KLH, ce que le vulgus pecum prend pour du breton). cinq minutes passent, puis mon frère, excédé, se lève et va au comptoir. Les conversations cessent de nouveau, toutes les têtes se tournent vers lui, et il passe la commande de notre repas, assortie de quelques commentaires bien sentis ... En breton. j'vous dit pas la tête des pékins !


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit que j'aimais pas les parisiens, j'ai pas dit non plus que je les adorais....j'ai juste dit qu'il en est des parisiens comme des corses et comme de partout ailleurs...pas mieux, pas moins bien.
> Pour brassens, je suis moins utopiste que toi...en meme temps il a fait une compo pour dire qu'il voulait etre enterré dans sa bonne vieille ville de Sete, non? l'imbécile heureux qui est né quelque part s'est mordu la langue, a mangé sa guitare lol.......demandons pas aux chansonniers plus qu'ils n'en peuvent, nous distraire.
> Cynisme? non réalisme.
> Moi je trouve ca normal, qu'on favorise par une affinité naturelle les gens de sa région...enfin normal..disons que c'est un comportement universel...quelquepart ca participe surement meme de l'idée de nation...de famille,de communauté.je sais pas...ca me choque pas trop en tout cas.


Contradiction apparente, mais...
On peut aimer un endroit sans pour autant en penser ses natifs supérieurs à tous les autres.
L'esprit de clocher est effectivement assez universel (moi, je le regrette, une autre de mes "utopies"   ) et non uniquement lié à un lieu. Il n'y a qu'à voir, pour s'en convaincre, ce que certains mac-user pensent des PCistes...

J'embrayerais bien sur le communautarisme et les physios de boîte de nuit qui eux aussi aiment bien les "affinités naturelles" mais je n'ai pas la tête à ça aujourd'hui et on a dit pas de politique (déjà rien que cette phrase... bon, tant pis, je la laisse)


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait remonter un vieux souvenir, il y a des années de celà, avec mon frère, à la recherche de nos racines, nous arpentions la Bretagne, et ses registres paroissiaux. Un soir, quelque part dans les monts d'Arrée, nous nous arrêtons dans un petit village à l'air sympa. On gare la voiture sur le parking, devant le bistro du patelin, et on traverse la route pour retenir une chambre à l'hôtel. Ensuite, retour au bistro pour casser une graine, nous entrons, et le temps qu'ils réalisent, toutes les conversations qui se tenaient en français pour ce qu'on en a entendu, cessent. nous nous installons à une table, et les conversations reprennent ... En breton (enfin, en KLH, ce que le vulgus pecum prend pour du breton). cinq minutes passent, puis mon frère, excédé, se lève et va au comptoir. Les conversations cessent de nouveau, toutes les têtes se tournent vers lui, et il passe la commande de notre repas, assortie de quelques commentaires bien sentis ... En breton. j'vous dit pas la tête des pékins !


Demat an aotrou Pascal, brav eo an amzer.


Voilà, j'ai posé tout mon savoir en breton, histoire de me la péter un peu (et encore, je suis sûr que c'est bourré de fautes)


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

oauis mais t'en as déduit quoi?
c'est ca qu'on veut savoir!..lol
ca ressemble un petit peu a un film de christian clavier sur la corse ton anectdote..enfin bon...


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> oauis mais t'en as déduit quoi?
> c'est ca qu'on veut savoir!..lol
> ca ressemble un petit peu a un film de christian clavier sur la corse ton anectdote..enfin bon...


M'a bien fait marrer, moi, le film de Clavier sur la Corse.
Le patron de bar qui dit "Moi, je connais personne ici, ma famille n'y est que depuis 7 générations", j'adore.
Mais comme tu disais plus haut, tu peux remplacer la Corse par n'importe quelle région française, tu as à peu près la même chose (pour ce qui est de l'esprit, pas pour les préfecture qui sautent...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> pas pour les préfecture qui sautent...)



Hum, il fut un temps, sur les terres d'Armorique ...  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ca normal, qu'on favorise par une affinité naturelle les gens de sa région, de son cercle, de sa morale, de sa dignité, de tout ce que tu veux...enfin normal, ca signifie pas moral mais..disons que c'est un comportement universel...quelquepart ca participe surement meme de l'idée de nation...de famille,de communauté.je sais pas...ca me choque pas trop en tout cas.


 
ouais, enfin ikool donnait son exemple du camping, là...rien de naturel ou de sympathique, juste un gros connard, comme on peut en trouver partout, pour qui un nom bretonisant importe plus que l'individu qu'il a en face de lui. Médiocre. Rien de plus.

Quand on arrêtera de mettre les gens dans des petites cases, toi tu viens de là, moi de là, blablabla, moi je connais la langue pas toi, moi je sais faire des noeuds de marins pas toi, moi ça remonte à la 9ème génération pas toi...bref...on avancera un peu. 

Vraiment, j'ai aucune sympathie pour la vision "terroirisante"


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum, il fut un temps, sur les terres d'Armorique ...  :mouais:


Ouais...
Cela ne semble heureusement plus d'actualité. Le MacDo de Quevert a, je pense, sonné la fin des activités terroristes de l'ARB. Je ne sais même pas si l'ARB existe encore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, enfin ikool donnait son exemple du camping, là...rien de naturel ou de sympathique, juste un gros connard, comme on peut en trouver partout, pour qui un nom bretonisant importe plus que l'individu qu'il a en face de lui. Médiocre. Rien de plus.
> 
> Quand on arrêtera de mettre les gens dans des petites cases, toi tu viens de là, moi de là, blablabla, moi je connais la langue pas toi, moi je sais faire des noeuds de marins pas toi, moi ça remonte à la 9ème génération pas toi...bref...on avancera un peu.
> 
> Vraiment, j'ai aucune sympathie pour la vision "terroirisante"





			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...
> Cela ne semble heureusement plus d'actualité. Le MacDo de Quevert a, je pense, sonné la fin des activités terroristes de l'ARB. Je ne sais même pas si l'ARB existe encore...



Les terroiristes, et les terroristes


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> M'a bien fait marrer, moi, le film de Clavier sur la Corse.
> Le patron de bar qui dit "Moi, je connais personne ici, ma famille n'y est que depuis 7 générations", j'adore.
> Mais comme tu disais plus haut, tu peux remplacer la Corse par n'importe quelle région française, tu as à peu près la même chose (pour ce qui est de l'esprit, pas pour les préfecture qui sautent...)


hein?  région francaise...mais c'est bien plus universel que ça...tu dis esprit de clocher, pour ailleurs tu pourrais dire esprit de mosquées, de temples, de synagogues, de de hutes, de savanes, de térritoires...de ce que tu veux..c'est pareil,non? tu devrais te renseigner....le japon l'inde ou les pygmées...et catera
C'est universel car en fait ce comportement est profondément humain ( et animal donc), profondément ancré dans nos racines mentales...comme la violence, le pouvoir...Ca a surement quelquechose a voir avec le clanisme primitif, le reflexe de preservation du clan, de la culture, de la technique, de la tradition , de la culture, du langage et du divin, et de la reproduction..et catera...
apres pour se sauver de cette vérité périlleuse, on peut aussi dire qu'il y a la civilisation....


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> hein?  région francaise...mais c'est bien plus universel que ça...tu dis esprit de clocher, pour ailleurs tu pourrais dire esprit de mosquées, de temples, de synagogues, de de hutes, de savanes, de térritoires...de ce que tu veux..c'est pareil,non? tu devrais te renseigner....le japon l'inde ou les pygmées...et catera
> C'est universel car en fait ce comportement est profondément humain ( et animal donc), profondément ancré dans nos racines mentales...comme la violence, le pouvoir...Ca a surement quelquechose a voir avec le clanisme primitif, le reflexe de preservation du clan, de la culture, de la technique, de la tradition , de la culture, du langage et du divin, et de la reproduction..et catera...
> apres pour se sauver de cette vérité périlleuse, on peut aussi dire qu'il y a la civilisation....


La civilisation est justement ce qui hisse l'homme au dessus de ses "racines" animales.
De même que je ne vis pas nu au sommet d'un arbre à pousser des grognements pour influencer d'éventuelles femelles en vadrouille, je déplore tout réflexe de "préférence communautaire" (au sens large, je te rejoins complètement sur le début de ton post).
"ouais, ranafout, c'est la nature" est une façon de ne pas y penser, d'excuser ses propres manquements.
Et j'arrête là sur le sujet, sinon ça repart direct en déjà vu ("gnagnagna pas changer les choses en blabla sur MacGé") et la Corse va aller rejoindre la politique dans le purgatoire des sujets sensibles.


----------



## rennesman (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, enfin ikool donnait son exemple du camping, là...rien de naturel ou de sympathique, juste un gros connard, comme on peut en trouver partout, pour qui un nom bretonisant importe plus que l'individu qu'il a en face de lui. Médiocre. Rien de plus.
> 
> Quand on arrêtera de mettre les gens dans des petites cases, toi tu viens de là, moi de là, blablabla, moi je connais la langue pas toi, moi je sais faire des noeuds de marins pas toi, moi ça remonte à la 9ème génération pas toi...bref...on avancera un peu.
> 
> Vraiment, j'ai aucune sympathie pour la vision "terroirisante"



attend, je défend pas les bretonnants, dont personnellement je n'ai que foutre....je disais juste que c'est quelquechose que tu trouves partout car c'est universel, donc c'est un peu 'intolérant' de pointer toujours pointer la corse ,la bretagne....par facilité surement, alors que c'est un comportement que l'on retrouve partout, a tous les niveaux,individuels, collectif.
apres si tu penses que dans la societé on est pas jugé aussi sur son état civil (ce qui est d'un arbitraire absolu, cousin par filiation de l'affront que nous décrit avoir subi ikoo, tu en conviendras,), si tu penses que si tu te pointes dans une banque tu vas etre traité avec les memes égards que le fils de bernard arnault, c'est ton droit.


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> attend, je défend pas les bretonnants, dont personnellement je n'ai que foutre....je disais juste que c'est quelquechose que tu trouves partout car c'est universel, donc c'est un peu 'intolérant' de pointer toujours pointer la corse ,la bretagne....par facilité surement, alors que c'est un comportement que l'on retrouve partout, a tous les niveaux,individuels, collectif.
> apres si tu penses que dans la societé on est pas jugé aussi sur son état civil (ce qui est d'un arbitraire absolu, cousin par filiation de l'affront que nous décrit avoir subi ikoo, tu en conviendras,), si tu penses que si tu te pointes dans une banque tu vas etre traité avec les memes égards que le fils de bernard arnault, c'est ton droit.


Tiens, je suis d'accord avec toi - même pas un _mais..._
C'est beau le dialogue.


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> attend, je défend pas les bretonnants, dont personnellement je n'ai que foutre....je disais juste que c'est quelquechose que tu trouves partout car c'est universel, donc c'est un peu 'intolérant' de pointer toujours pointer la corse ,la bretagne....par facilité surement, alors que c'est un comportement que l'on retrouve partout, a tous les niveaux,individuels, collectif.


 
oui



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> apres si tu penses que dans la societé on est pas jugé aussi sur son état civil (ce qui est d'un arbitraire absolu, cousin par filiation de l'affront que nous décrit avoir subi ikoo, tu en conviendras,), si tu penses que si tu te pointes dans une banque tu vas etre traité avec les memes égards que le fils de bernard arnault, c'est ton droit.


 
je ne suis pas naïf, merci. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faille s'en satisfaire ou considérer cela comme normal. Surtout qu'à ce petit jeu, c'est perdant perdant et on finit toujours par être la victime d'un schéma débile ou d'une vision  binaire du monde(t'es dans la case ou tu n'y es pas).


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> je ne suis pas naïf, merci. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faille s'en satisfaire ou considérer cela comme normal. Surtout qu'à ce petit jeu, c'est perdant perdant et on finit toujours par être la victime d'un schéma débile ou d'une vision  binaire du monde(t'es dans la case ou tu n'y es pas).


D'ailleurs Yvos, t'as choisi un pseudo sans i - donc je ne te parle plus, na !


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

c'est chaud avec le y en fait, mais promis, c'était mon intention


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (pour ce qui est de l'esprit, pas pour les préfecture qui sautent...)



Soyons précis... Une roquette, *dont on avait enlevé la charge explosive* ... Un oubli des journaux TV


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Soyons précis... Une roquette, *dont on avait enlevé la charge explosive* ... Un oubli des journaux TV


 


c'est tout à fait fondamental, il paraît même qu'elle a été lancée à la main


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Oh, les Bretons!!!! Z'êtes pas gènés de squatter un thread, déstiné au départ à se foutre des Corses?!?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Soyons précis... Une roquette, *dont on avait enlevé la charge explosive* ... Un oubli des journaux TV



Ha oui, c'est comme pour certains posteurs : propulseur réel, tête inerte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui, c'est comme pour certains posteurs : propulseur réel, tête inerte...



     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les Bretons!!!! Z'êtes pas gènés de squatter un thread, déstiné au départ à se foutre des Corses?!?




va chercher ton beretta et nettoye moi tout ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va chercher ton beretta et nettoye moi tout ça


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: C'est pour ça que je l'aime. Elle s'y connait en matos


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les Bretons!!!! Z'êtes pas gènés de squatter un thread, déstiné au départ à se foutre des Corses?!?


 
n'empêche, pendant tout ce temps, on ne parle pas des parisiens


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

z'allez foute la paix aux Bretons, oui... ce sont les Corses qui devaient manger ici :mouais:


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout à fait fondamental, il paraît même qu'elle a été lancée à la main


Avec un lance-pierre, mais le type avait mis sa cagoule à l'envers, il croyait que c'était un oeuf.
Alors, hein ? Pas d'sa faute !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

*Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin*
Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains,
Pour les Belges, y en a plus, Pour les Belges y en a plus,
Ce sont des tireurs au cul. (Bis)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les Bretons!!!! Z'êtes pas gènés de squatter un thread, déstiné au départ à se foutre des Corses?!?



Kicé Kadi "On peut se moquer des corses ?"

"On peut, mais y faut pas !" ?


Nous on fait ça pour rendre service !


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> z'allez foute la paix aux Bretons, oui... ce sont les Corses qui devaient manger ici :mouais:


Pourquoi, t'es breton ?
Ca se corse !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

pinte (prononcer p*ï*nte) rien a ce fil moi....
faut que je me repose je crois....  

kékiviennent faire là dedans les Bretons........  
et meme les corses...en fait....
kékiviennent faire là, tous.....

bah!


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, t'es breton ?
> Ca se corse !


Mouuuaaaarrfff...  

Condate = Rennes, enfin c'était y'a longtemps, j'étais pas né


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinte (prononcer p*ï*nte) rien a ce fil moi....
> faut que je me repose je crois....
> 
> kékiviennent faire là dedans les Bretons........
> ...


C'est une maison rouge, accrochée à l'internet, on y viend à pied, on ne frappe pas, ceux qui vivent là on jeté la clé.

Dans cette pièce, c'est bretons, corses, basques (viendez les basques) et tout ce que notre beau pays compte d'autonomistes, régionalistes, indépendantiste, séparatiste et autres.

Bien que tu sois de MacGé canal historique (ou habituel, je ne sais) et moi du canal nioubrelou je te souhaite la bienvenue.

Puisses-tu toi aussi irriguer de rien le désert intellectuel qui sévit ici.


----------



## Mac et Kette (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est une maison rouge, accrochée à l'internet, on y viend à pied, on ne frappe pas, ceux qui vivent là on jeté la clé.



mais tu chantes toujours comme ça


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> mais tu chantes toujours comme ça


J'adore chanter ...
... mes voisins me haïssent.


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: C'est pour ça que je l'aime. Elle s'y connait en matos



Bah, elle à surtout des références transalpines.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, elle à surtout des références transalpines.




plus que de references      

entre mon pere et pietro  j'ai bien appris a tirer ......de pres .....     
sans lunettes je vois rien !!!


----------



## MrStone (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'adore chanter ...
> ... mes voisins me haïssent.



Et on les comprend


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Puisses-tu toi aussi irriguer de rien le désert intellectuel qui sévit ici.



Dis moi ; t'as pas un peu choppé le melon toi, depuis le 25/08/05 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi ; t'as pas un peu choppé le melon toi, depuis le 25/08/05 ?



Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est que t'as vraiment un p'tain de vocabulaire imagé. j'adore ! :love: :love:


----------



## Mac et Kette (4 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> depuis le 25/08/05 ?



ou meme avant
!?


:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> ou meme avant
> !?
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Tu en as trop dit ou pas assez... Envoie donc un petit MP à Tonton Patoch pour expliciter ton propos...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as trop dit ou pas assez... Envoie donc un petit MP à Tonton Patoch pour expliciter ton propos...




*Et tu aimerais faire sauter*
Mac et Kette sur tes genoux ?


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu aimerais faire sauter*
> Mac et Kette sur tes genoux ?




Euh pourquoi j'ai une image en tête là qui sonne faux ???? Ca permet pas à une reproduction tout ça rassurez moi !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Euh pourquoi j'ai une image en tête là qui sonne faux ???? Ca permet pas à une reproduction tout ça rassurez moi !!!



je ne pense pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas...



Oh si, avec un APN et une bonne imprimante, ça doit pouvoir se faire ... :rateau:


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi ; t'as pas un peu choppé le melon toi, depuis le 25/08/05 ?


Ici, c'était juste CE fil - je ne parlais pas du bouillonement intellectuel sévissant ailleurs sur MacGé   
Hé oui, le 25 août, si peu de temps et déjà tant de posts....
Entre qualité et quantité, il est clair que j'ai choisi mon camp


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Le camp des trolls, on avait bien compris


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le camp des trolls, on avait bien compris


Ca sent le retour du chat qui m'aime pas.


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu m'as manqué mon lapin :love:

Je suis sûr qu'on aurait bien ri avec toi hier...


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as manqué mon lapin :love:
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'on aurait bien ri avec toi hier...


A ton service  :love: 
Mais hier, je n'étais pas au boulot - j'ai un mac chez moi mais je poste du taff depuis un PC.
En parlant de ça, j'ai vu un joli fil sur Mac/PC/secte/gnagnagna, j'ai regretté de pas avoir été là, j'aurais eu sûrement plein de conneries à dire (et plein d'appels à la tolérance de gôche comme je sais les faire aussi) !


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

C'est bien ce que je te disais. 
Un troll de plus n'aurait pas été de trop


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> A ton service :love:
> Mais hier, je n'étais pas au boulot - j'ai un mac chez moi mais je poste du taff depuis un PC.
> En parlant de ça, j'ai vu un joli fil sur Mac/PC/secte/gnagnagna, j'ai regretté de pas avoir été là, j'aurais eu sûrement plein de conneries à dire (et plein d'appels à la tolérance de gôche comme je sais les faire aussi) !


 
il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire!


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je te disais.
> Un troll de plus n'aurait pas été de trop


La Troll Patroll !

Mais je n'aime pas trop ce terme de troll - ça sous-entend une certaine agressivité destructrice...

Con, pas drôle, lourd, moralisateur à deux balles... Pourquoi pas   
mais agressif, non.


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire!


D'ailleurs, j'en viens.
Et j'ai écrit n'importe quoi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> plein d'appels à la tolérance de gôche comme je sais le faire.



non, il s'agissait d'un fil a fourche.....tu prends ta fourche, tu attends le nioube et quand il arrive, ben, meme pas tu bouge et il s'empalle dessus....c'est super fun...


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'en viens.
> Et j'ai écrit n'importe quoi.


 
détrompe toi, c'était superbe 

tant d'exaltation dans un monde de brutes


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'en viens.
> Et j'ai écrit n'importe quoi.




La routine quoi...


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> iKool a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, il s'agissait d'un fil a fourche.....tu prends ta fourche, tu attends le nioube et quand il arrive, ben, meme pas tu bouge et il s'empalle dessus....c'est super fun...



C'est plus drôle que le Yeti Sports, je trouve  
Et puis la perche était tellement énorme, j'ai pas pu résister :rose:

Dommage que l'ami Choukrin ne poste que la nuit, du coup je l'ai loupé de peu ce matin  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

> Puisses-tu toi aussi irriguer de rien le désert intellectuel qui sévit ici.


Toi tu vas être le premier nioube à marcher sur la lune si tu continues...


> J'adore chanter... ... mes voisins me haïssent.


Y'a pas qu'eux. Et encore, nous on n'a pas le son...


> Ca sent le retour du chat qui m'aime pas.


Bah.. je pourrais aussi choisir de rester indifférent, tu mériterais ça. Mais je pense aux autres lecteurs que tu pollues avec ton humour de clown triste. Et puis bon. C'est un peu mon job. On a tous un rôle à jouer ici. Toi le crétin, moi le connard agressif. Malheureusement pour toi, l'histoire des forums prouve qu'on a durablement besoin de la deuxième espèce que je viens de citer. C'est comme les études. Faut bien choisir son orientation sinon on finit par faire un boulot où n'a rien de mieux à faire que venir montrer sa bêtise sur un forum de geeks depuis son pc. La vie est moche, mais ça pourrait être pire.


> Mais je n'aime pas trop ce terme de troll


Quelle suffisance... C'est pas toi qui choisis. Assieds toi sur l'assiette et attends qu'on crie Pool !!


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Lapin....... Lapin........


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus drôle que le Yeti Sports, je trouve
> Et puis la perche était tellement énorme, j'ai pas pu résister :rose:
> 
> Dommage que l'ami Choukrin ne poste que la nuit, du coup je l'ai loupé de peu ce matin  :hein:



je lui prefere le Dédé....
et lui, il vient juste de poster...


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je lui prefere le Dédé....
> et lui, il vient juste de poster...




Ah... les coups et les douleurs... ça ne se discute pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas être le premier nioube à marcher sur la lune si tu continues...
> ......On a tous un rôle à jouer ici. Toi le crétin, moi le connard agressif. C'est pas toi qui choisis.
> ......Assieds toi sur l'assiette et attends qu'on crie Pool !!




monsieur chat aux dents assassins :affraid:

je tiens a vous signaler 2 ou 3 trucs     

deja la lune c'est MON territoire , vous etes priée donc de me demander mon avis avant de m'envoyer de la compagnie    

si deja on cité mon lieu de residence autant ne pas oublier de citer  la DINDE !!!    

et enfin , qui est ce POOL ?????     dans mon armoires il y a pas encore un amant qui s'appelle comme cela   
tu me conseilles de  verifier leur identités ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Oh mince !! toutes mes confuses chère Baronne... D'un autre côté quand je disais marcher sur la lune, ça peut se faire aussi après lui avoir cassé les ptites papattes arrières. Mais bon.

Et il est bien entendu qu'entre la pool et la dinde, j'ai depuis longtemps fait mon choix


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas être le premier nioube à marcher sur la lune si tu continues...
> 
> Y'a pas qu'eux. Et encore, nous on n'a pas le son...
> 
> ...


L'avait pas vu celui là.
Tant de haine me laisse pantois.

Je trouve ça triste - non que tu n'aimes pas mon "humour", tu n'es pas le premier, ni le dernier, je ne force personne à lire mes blagues de "clown triste" mais que, dans ce cas, tu perdes ton temps à me lire et à m'agresser systématiquement... Je te retourne le compliment : tu n'as que ça à faire de tes journées ?

Je croyais que le rôle des modérateurs était d'empêcher justement l'agressivité inutile, les déballages d'insultes, les déviations haineuses, ce genre de choses...
Ce qu'on peut être naïf parfois.

Je pense que cela va finir par un bannissement de ma petite personne - tu as le "pouvoir" pas vrai ?

PS : évidement, je ne signale pas ton message comme "hors charte" (pour ce que ça serait utile...) mais si tu es honnête envers toi-même, tu sais qu'il l'est.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cela va finir par un bannissement de ma petite personne - tu as le "pouvoir" pas vrai ?



pas vrai !


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas vrai !


Ca, ça sent la remarque "T'es tellement con pauv nioub qu't'as pas compris la dif entre un modo et un admin" !!!!!!
Voilà, pas la peine de la faire le chat, je peux m'agresser tout seul


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca, ça sent la remarque "T'es tellement con pauv nioub qu't'as pas compris la dif entre un modo et un admin" !!!!!!
> Voilà, pas la peine de la faire le chat, je peux m'agresser tout seul



kékidi...?

non, si tu postes pas dans son forum, il ne peux te bannir directement, enfin, sans l'aide d'un modo du bar....simple, non..?


Edtih: j'ai compris, en fait BC t'a traumatisé... excellent...


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> kékidi...?
> 
> non, si tu postes pas dans son forum, il ne peux te bannir directement, enfin, sans l'aide d'un modo du bar....simple, non..?
> 
> ...


ok, merci, compris.

traumatisé, non, n'exagérons rien   
Disons que jusqu'à il y a peu, je trouvait sonnyboy agressif (pas trop avec moi d'ailleurs, j'ai dû arriver pendant un moment de fatigue   ) - mais en fait, c'est un ange à côté du chat.

Allez, un exemple de plus d'humour pas drôle de "clown triste" : le chat, c'est une vraie machine. Je ne sais pas pour les phosphates, mais sûr qu'il n'est pas très poly.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pile poil. Je n'ai pas plus de pouvoir que toi ici  Enfin si, mais je ne peux pas bannir les gens pour des faits accomplis en dehors des forums que je modère. Tu peux signaler mon post. Je peux même me faire reprendre par les modérateurs du bar. Je ne m'en fous pas. Et ça ne m'empêchera pas de continuer de penser ce que je pense de ton personnage virtuel. Tu n'es pas le seul à te plaindre de harcèlement venant de moi.

Je répète, la haine c'est mon dada 

Je pense juste que globalement tes posts n'apportent rien. On voit que tu passes ici pour tuer le temps et tu te définissais encore il n'y a pas si long de ça comme _lourd. trés lourd_... Tu dis que je ne suis pas le premier ni le dernier à ne pas aimer ton humour, je confirme effectivement que je ne suis pas le seul. En plus, il est très possible que tu n'aimes pas mes attaques successives. Tu n'es pas le premier, ni le dernier, ni le seul  

Ça nous fait un point commun, pourvu que ça soit le seul...

Propos anti-militaristes. Posts sans fond. Blagues à deux balles. Provocations futiles. Grandes théories fumeuses sur la vie, la famille et la façon dont ces choses devraient être et pas autrement... J'en passe, heureusement, je me retiens de tout lire. Tout ça n'est pas gênant, pris séparément... Y'a ici des antimilitaristes que j'estime. Des pères de famille heureux que je n'émascule pas. Des gens à l'humour incertain et/ou provocateur que j'aime lire parfois... mais personne ne réussit ce cumul parfait comme toi. Chacun a toujours réussi à pondre un ptit je-ne-sais-quoi qui a fait à un moment ou à un autre avancer le "schmilblick"... Et oui. Même moi dis-donc.
Les forums macG ne sont pas des poubelles où on vient jeter le temps dont on ne sait quoi foutre ! Et je le dirai à chaque fois qu'il sera nécessaire. Même si on me fait effacer mes messages  

Elève le débat iKool. Et je ne t'embêterai plus.


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (...)


Bien, donc chacun tiens l'autre pour un donneur de leçon arrogant, rasoir et trop imbu de lui même pour se remettre en question.
Ok, comme ça c'est clair.

Comme tu as visiblement décidé de me le faire savoir à chaque fois, à bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Tout pareil. Je sens qu'on va écrire quelques unes des plus belles pages de ce forum. J'ai hâte tu ne peux pas savoir à quel point. J'ai eu peur un moment que tu t'engouffres dans la brèche que j'avais ouverte à la fin de mon dernier post mais non... Tout est parfait, l'enfer va commencer  Merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Synthol, 10.- la bouteille, Synthol.


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. Je sens qu'on va écrire quelques unes des plus belles pages de ce forum. J'ai hâte tu ne peux pas savoir à quel point. J'ai eu peur un moment que tu t'engouffres dans la brèche que j'avais ouverte à la fin de mon dernier post mais non... Tout est parfait, l'enfer va commencer  Merci


Mais je t'en prie, j'adore faire plaisir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> l'enfer va commencer  Merci



je sens qu'on va se marrer....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va se marrer....



Pop-corn ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pop-corn ?



volontiers mon ami...


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> volontiers mon ami...



Dommage que le gars iKool ait des horaires de bureau


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que le gars iKool ait des horaires de bureau


Et dommage qu'il n'ait aucune envie de continuer dans une gueguère puérile avec le chat.
Désolé pour le popcorn.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Le puéril était pourtant ton domaine jusque là  C'est tout de même drôle que le mien ne te plaise pas... Je sens un petit parti-pris à mon encontre. Tu veux en parler ? Allonge-toi...


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2005)

BackCat et Ikool, c'est un peu cul et chemise, mine de rien 
Certes, beaucoup ont une nette tendance à préférer le cul, mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> BackCat et Ikool, c'est un peu cul et chemise, mine de rien
> Certes, beaucoup ont une nette tendance à préférer le cul, mais bon.




ben   il faut dire que le Q est souvent preferable a une chemise (de psy)


----------

